# ¡Flljob a los 4000!



## Rayines

*¡¡Felicitaciones, Flljob!! es un buen número los 4000 aportes, espero que sigamos contando con tus colaboraciones durante un buen número de posts más!! *


----------



## la_machy

Me uno a la felicitación flljob, esperemos tener por lo menos  otras 4000 participaciones más de tu parte.



Saludos


----------



## bb008

*¡Que tal!... Felicidades por tus 4000 Flljob, me encanta tus aportes son dignos de leer.*

*Saludos.-*
*bb008 *


----------



## gatogab

flljob, siempre nos encontramos: tu porque trasnochas, yo por madrugador.


----------



## chamyto

Me uno a la felicitación.

Yo dentro de poco tendré 1000 posts ......


----------



## swift

Me uno a la fiesta, y quisiera aportar una :::.

Aprecio mucho los intercambios que hemos tenido por mensajería privada, así como tus interesantes comentarios que haces en los diferentes foros.

Felicitaciones y hasta pronto.


José


----------



## gatogab

chamyto said:


> Me uno a la felicitación.
> 
> Yo dentro de poco tendré 1000 posts ......


Felicitaciones. (Puede ser que ese día no pasé por aquí)


----------



## Rayines

gatogab said:


> Felicitaciones. (Puede ser que ese día no pasé por aquí)


Me parece que el que no pasa por aquí es flljob .


----------



## Calambur

Felicitaciones, *flljob. *Siempre muy precisos y acertados, tus posts. Cada vez que descubro que andás 'por ahí' me voy derechito a ver qué escribiste. Es un gusto leerte.


----------



## flljob

Gracias, cuates. ¡Gran sorpresa! Un placer platicar con todos ustedes.

Saludos.


----------



## gatogab

flljob said:


> Gracias, cuates. ¡Gran sorpresa! Un placer platicar con todos ustedes.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Bienvenido a 'congrats'


----------



## Angel.Aura

Felicitaciones, flljob


----------



## Ishould haveknown

¡Caray, 4.000! Enhorabuena.

Shudd


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Casi no visito estas tierras del sur de WR. Y ahora que lo he hecho, vi este hilo. Me uno a los compañeros: *Felices 4,000, mi buen Doc*. Me gusta leer tus contribuciones. Nos estamos leyendo en los foros.


----------



## lady jekyll

¡Hermoso tanto! ¡Bárbaro! 

¡ENHORABUENA!!!


----------

